# WW2 diary books lover



## sussitout (Jul 21, 2006)

Purchased and read quite a few books based on diaries - see below. I would like to know which diaries you people like?
Among the ones I have are:
"Fighter Pilot! - a record of September 8, 1939 to June 13, 1940 in France written by an English pilot in number one squadron RAF.
"The Big Show" - Pierre Clostermann's book
"I flew for the Fuhrer" - Heinz Knoke
"The Mouchette Diaries" - Rene Mouchotte
Plus I have Wing Leader by "Johnnie" Johnson and The First and the Last by Adolf Galland, which are not diaries but sometimes feel like it.8)


----------

